# G'day from snowy southern Ontario!



## waterloosmoker (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm a newbie smoker and am thrilled to have found this forum.  I'm sure I'll inundate you all with questions so please accept my apologies in advance!

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## monstah (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Mark! We're thrilled to have you here! You've definitely come to the right place!

Be sure to sign up for Jeff's 5-day E-course, it contains valuable information for a newbie smoker. It helped me get off the ground running, and now I can't stop!

Ask questions, we're here for you!


----------



## wvsmokeman (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF! Ask all the questions you want, thats what this place is all about!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF. No apology needed here, we're all friendly and helpful members. As far as questions are concerned,,, ask on.


----------



## scotty (Nov 6, 2007)

" inundate"


 Welcome any way


----------



## geek with fire (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome....ask away....maybe we'll all walk away learnin' sompthin'!


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.    Fire at will with the questions.


----------



## smoke.eater (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome to SMF from another Ontarian, happy smokin and we like lots of pics here.
BTW what do ya mean snow???Its been warm and sunny where I am!!


----------



## richtee (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey, welcome from the same latitude. beauty day, eh?  Heh... Welcome to SMF! Lots O Canucks here lately... good to see! Check out the 5 day ecourse, and smoke till ya drop... a brisket'll do that to ya yanno!


----------



## muddy pond (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome Mark. Great to have you aboard this fine forum SMF.


----------



## dionysus (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome to SMF from another Canuck .... no snow here, just lots and lots of rain


----------



## Dutch (Nov 6, 2007)

Mark, glad you found us, hang with us and we'll have you smoking like a pro in no time!!

Enjoy!


----------



## t-bone tim (Nov 6, 2007)

Yep ,,, what he said


----------



## allen (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome Mark, SMF is THEE place to be.A world of info and FANTASTIC people full of advice, ideas and humor.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Nov 6, 2007)

Big HOWDY from Michigan.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Gald ya found us and hope you enjoy the place as much as everyone else does!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 7, 2007)

Wecome Mark -

No need to apologize we love questions! Keeps us on our toes!


----------



## gramason (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome, pleanty of info here, ask away.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome No need to apologize we all ask to learn.


----------



## smoke-n-jr (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome and soak up the knowledge!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Mark! Like everyone has said already, don't be shy about asking questions. Glad to have you with us!


----------



## rip (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the site, lots of info and good folks.


----------



## richtee (Nov 7, 2007)

I never nundate. That's just wrong.


----------

